# New Sex Study



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to a recent sex study, it has been determined that the most
commonly used sexual position for married couples is 'doggie' style..

The husband sits up and begs.

The wife rolls over and plays dead.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh my God ! What I should do now ? How they know my wife is a DOG !!! Sneaky bust****s.


----------

